# iPhone case- which one



## tossi (Sep 22, 2009)

Once again yet another iphone case question I just received my new iPhone yesterday and would like to protect it a bit as I’m normally not the best guy with a phone(they are meant to be used ) I have been looking at a Incipio Feather Case in white, as my iPhone is white, but does it offer any protection? And is a front protection necessary since it is glass? Maybe some glass nano protection?

Last question, once a case is one the phone does it fit to most docs? I have a Wadia i170 which i use for my ipod nano so would be nice to be able to use my iPhone in that as well without having to remove the case every time.


----------



## fitz (Jul 25, 2009)

For the best protection i would have thought the one off the dragons den would be best as Peter Jones full on threw it at the floor and it was intact afterwards.

Not sure about docks as quite a few say that the iphone is not supported by the dock when you plug it in.


----------



## tossi (Sep 22, 2009)

is it this one you are thinking about http://www.tech21.uk.com/products-mobile-iphone1.html

It looks insane what inpact it will take, but i just think that it add to much bulk to the iphone and that will for sure not fit my doc.

The iphone works with most of the docs as itoutch as long it is set to flight mode, it works fine with my Wadia


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

i did some research and watched a few youtube videos

i was going to go for a switcheasy rebel, as it's a solid design, however it was a bit too chunky.

then i saw other switcheasy products. the nude looked great and thin, but doesn't cover the front bezel. then there is the switcheasy vulcan. very close to getting it, but the rubber and finger prints which it leaves behind would annoy me.

decided to go for one from a store, apple to be precise after doing research. incase slider is nice in design, minimal has some knock protection and without adding bulk. 
but going to add a screen protector, power support anti glare


----------



## Big Ells (May 12, 2007)

iband is rubbish, doesn't protect the back, i have 2 docks so bought the incase slider and its great


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

I don't have one on mine anymore. I found that cases cause more scratches than not having one at all.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

I want to try that film that goes over the whole phone. It's meant to be pretty good! 

Also there's one called air which is meant to be good too?


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

Dipesh said:


> I want to try that film that goes over the whole phone. It's meant to be pretty good!
> 
> Also there's one called air which is meant to be good too?


Air jacket? It is good saved my iPhone from a drop. Only problem is that crumbs and dust can get in behind it, then embed themselves in the phone plastic rear - this is true of most the cases though. It's better than scratches but not perfect


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

http://www.zagg.com/


----------



## pdv40 (Sep 11, 2008)

Mine's scratched to death from cases so I don't bother anymore, and I don't have a screen protector either. The phone feels a lot better without one on :thumb:


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

pdv40 said:


> Mine's scratched to death from cases so I don't bother anymore, and I don't have a screen protector either. The phone feels a lot better without one on :thumb:


It certainly is a lot nicer naked lol


----------



## ben toney (Jun 17, 2008)

I have the sena one from the apple shop, it's a tight fit to start with but after a dew days it's great! slim smart and protects the whole phone! Great case but it's £22 I think.

U get what you pay for tho.........


----------



## ZedFour (May 6, 2008)

I've thought a lot about cases and protectors but I don't want to add any bulk to the phone.

So I keep mine in the suede case that came with my HTC touch...


----------



## tossi (Sep 22, 2009)

thanks for all the inputs:thumb: After been looking around and reading a lot of different reviews. I don't think that i will go for a case for my iphone, but will go for a pouch type thing, since i travel a lot and know that my phone will be put in either my pc bag with keys etc or my camera bag and with a pouch i dont have the same problem with docing stations

So have more or less nerved it down to either the Sena Kutu or the tech 21 slipcase


----------



## luis_rivero (Dec 10, 2009)

in my humble opinion this one is the boss of all cases, really happy with it. apply some red mist frequently 

http://www.gorilla-cases.com/


----------



## tossi (Sep 22, 2009)

looks nice  but a bit pricy, 65€ is a lot of money for a iphone case and more that I was looking to pay for a case


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

I recently got a new Iphone and considered many cases. I think for the close to natural look, Zagg are the way forward......but unfortunately, for someone who drops their phone quite often , I needed a case that was going to offer some better protection.

I ended up going for one of these, it makes it easier to grip and is less bulkier than some of the other full cases.:thumb:

Given the choice, I'd prefer to have no case at all (like on my old BB) but I'd give it a week before I needed some sort of repair!!!


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

Just found this one http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300394004382

The carbon one looks cool :thumb:

Mark


----------



## Big Ells (May 12, 2007)

I must be one of the only few people who has never had an issue with a case causing scratches, i do take it out every so often and clean it but thats it, looks new.


----------



## tossi (Sep 22, 2009)

now my case is ordered  and i chose the Tech21 slipcase







in black.


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

in looking to get a 3GS in the next few days and have been looking at a few cases, stil uncided on whether to get the Incase Slider, Switcheasy Capsule neo or the Switcheasy Vulcan.

i want something that is still smart and wont detract from the iphones looks, but that will give protection to the back and the bezel without to much bulk
these 3 all have the lay on the table design so they wrap around the bezel which is nice


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

i went with incase slider in the end with my other choice as switcheasy vulcan

decided against vulcan because:
- wanted something solid, rather than stretch rubber, as this will loosen up in the future
- youtube video's show that it picks up dirt, fingers print which would annoy me
- also the rubber oils will discolour over time

but if i had the money to shell out on cases i would give it ago. but i wanted only one. 

the slider is nice and simple. i went gunmetal, wife has white, which both has slightly different texture finish


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

Big Ells said:


> iband is rubbish, doesn't protect the back, i have 2 docks so bought the incase slider and its great


We do one in our work (CPW) which does, its the iBand as well just one with a back cover over it.


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

has anyone with the incase slider scratched their iphone?

i am very tempted to get one, but have heard that it can scratch the iphone?


----------



## technics100 (Jul 9, 2008)

I had a incase slider but my 18 month old bit a chunk out of the bottom!!! I now have a incase silicone skin, it works well and holds it in place when sitting in the car.. I bought it on ebay for £3..


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

I had a silcone skin on my Touch but found, like many others, that grit gets inside and scratches the back of the device. When I got my iPhone I figured it would be an even bigger problem as the iPhone is plastic, but I like the skins as they are non-slip so if you have the phone in your shirt pocket it doesn't fall out when you bend down/over - also makes it easier to hold (the iPhone is a very slippery thing) - so what I ended up buying was a combi kit off Amazon which includes a clear hard plastic cover that fits over the back of the phone, a silicone skin, and a car charger.

The plastic cover and skin are meant to be used separately but I fitted the cover and stretched the skin over it so any grit that gets inside the skin scratches the cover, not the phone :thumb:


----------



## james182 (Feb 15, 2010)

tossi said:


> now my case is ordered  and i chose the Tech21 slipcase
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice case, looking at getting this exact one myself, where did u get it from? Found it on ebay for £20, how u finding it so far?


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

inCASE. I have both White and Black, not the cheapest but they are certainly the best i've used.


----------



## tossi (Sep 22, 2009)

james182 said:


> Very nice case, looking at getting this exact one myself, where did u get it from? Found it on ebay for £20, how u finding it so far?


I bought it from the Apple store. So fare I really love it, dosent seem to trap dirt and gives fair protection. It was a bit tight the first week or so, so it was a strugel to get it out of the case.


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

incase slider:












































[/QUOTE]


----------



## cobra148 (Dec 18, 2007)

Another vote for the Incase Slider, adds very little bulk to the phone.


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

did have the incase slider, but it scratched the back of my day old phone !!! Now got the Otterbox Defender, adds bulk, can't tell it's an iPhone but WOW, talk about protecting it !!!

Got the Commuter version on my Blackberry and that's good too, but not quite as protecting as the Defender.

HTH


----------

